# Slipfloat flatheads



## JSeeger (Jun 13, 2018)

It appears as though our buckeye state for the most part, and especially the Southwest portion, leaves me in pursuit of chasing truly giant flatheads in reservoirs with deeper water where a thermocline is present. New to the arsenal after being added midway through last year is a 15 1/2 foot trihaul that I have mostly prepared for chasing flatheads on reservoirs with. I've been rather partial to river fishing for the majority of my life and have always just ran a basic Carolina rig on the bottom, never worried too much about a thermocline and just sent it.

I've began digging into the idea using a slip float with the biggest live baits I can cast and presenting them near drop offs and ledges and other structure just out of the way of the thermocline where a big hungry hawg may be lurking, ready to ambush whatever it can fit down its enormous jaws.

My specific questions based on the resources I've tapped thus far:

1) how to keep slack out of the line without fishing directly on the bottom anyway

2) should I consider the switch to braided mainline from mono, for any truly beneficial reasons associated with slip floats (never cared for braid at all)

3) are you still using your bait clickers with the slip floats?

4) is a modified form of the Carolina rig with a barrel swivel still in play?

5) when fishing at night, are you using a light source on the float; i.e- glow stick, or just waiting on the rod to bow over with a circle hook or clicker to sing?

6) this may be related to an earlier question but I'm trying to touch on all points I can think of, how are you keeping the bait from tangling up with the float? In the past when I've attempted with the cheap weighted floats at wal mart it seems like I've ended up with a mess on more than one occasion.

7) what floats are available to suspend a 1 lb+'ish
Bait fish..?

I hope these seem simple enough. Just looking to expand on ways to consistently target these big brutes and be effective in doing so! Thanks!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

First off when reservoir fishing I would still fish waters shallower than the thermocline. Around here on the mwcd lakes most lakes thermocline sets in at around 14 feet. So I .Never fish deeper than 13 during the summer. Most of my flathead spots are in 8 foot or less even in the hottest part of summer. I would switch to braid for slip floats. Mono will sink and your mainline will go under the float and your bait will twist up in your main line. That was a big proplem I had float fishin when I first started. Float rigs are probably the most underrated tactic for big flathead. When using very large baits on floats use your boat to place baits in desired locations. Keep your rod on the bank with the clicker on and use your boat to drop your bait then go back k to the bank and get another bait. Give your baits plenty of room between each other. Big baits can move around a bunch in a night. Also use electrical tape and tape a glow sticks on your float to be able to keep any eye on your bait all night.


----------



## JSeeger (Jun 13, 2018)

ducky152000 said:


> First off when reservoir fishing I would still fish waters shallower than the thermocline. Around here on the mwcd lakes most lakes thermocline sets in at around 14 feet. So I .Never fish deeper than 13 during the summer. Most of my flathead spots are in 8 foot or less even in the hottest part of summer. I would switch to braid for slip floats. Mono will sink and your mainline will go under the float and your bait will twist up in your main line. That was a big proplem I had float fishin when I first started. Float rigs are probably the most underrated tactic for big flathead. When using very large baits on floats use your boat to place baits in desired locations. Keep your rod on the bank with the clicker on and use your boat to drop your bait then go back k to the bank and get another bait. Give your baits plenty of room between each other. Big baits can move around a bunch in a night. Also use electrical tape and tape a glow sticks on your float to be able to keep any eye on your bait all night.



Are you letting them run with the clicker or waiting for the float to disappear and reeling up slack? 

Carolina rig in front of a swivel below the float? 

Is there anyway to prevent the baitfish from swimming back inshore?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I would normally wait a few seconds after the float disappeared and if the fish was swimming torwards me I would reel in slack until I felt constant pressure from the fish before setting the hook. If the fish decides to swim away from you just engage your reel and set the hook. Yes I would use a Carolina rig under the float to keep the egg sinker from being on the hook. The only way you can really keep a bait from swimming back torwards the bank is by using a paternoster rig. If you are interested in that look it up.


----------



## JSeeger (Jun 13, 2018)

ducky152000 said:


> I would normally wait a few seconds after the float disappeared and if the fish was swimming torwards me I would reel in slack until I felt constant pressure from the fish before setting the hook. If the fish decides to swim away from you just engage your reel and set the hook. Yes I would use a Carolina rig under the float to keep the egg sinker from being on the hook. The only way you can really keep a bait from swimming back torwards the bank is by using a paternoster rig. If you are interested in that look it up.


The paternoster slip float rig seems like it would rock, However- I feel like you could accomplish the same thing without using a float- and it would be tough to make it work properly unless you knew EXACTLY how deep the spot you're casting to is.


----------



## Chillydigits (Jun 11, 2013)

I use a Deeper castable sonar to map the depths of my fishing spots. It helps me determine where to set the Paternoster or if I am using using a pop up float how long to make the dropper.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

When I use large shiners or other fish for bait I like using a small balloon for a float. Double your line over and tie the balloon onto the line. Carefully place your bait and balloon where you want it and motor back to your anchor point. When you get a hit and set the hook, the balloon pops right off the line and you're free to reel it in without a balloon or bobber to interfere.


----------

